# Navigon pas de voix



## corso (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

iPhone 4
IOS 4.3.2
Navigon 1.8

Depuis la dernière version de Navigon je n'ai plus de voix pour m'indiquer les directions.

J'indique les coordonnées, je lance la navigation et pas de voix. La fonction iPod fonctionne.

Je retourne dans les options, je sélectionne une autre voix et là, aucun son.

Je désactive Navigon qui est en tache de fonds, le relance, retourne dans les options et je change de voix et j'ai de nouveau la voix.

Je relance la navigation et plus de voix.

J'ai supprimé Navigon. effectué un reset complet de l'iPhone et j'ai remis Navigon. C'est toujours la même situation.

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a vécu la même situation ? (et est-ce qu'il l'a réglée.)

Bonne journée.


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2011)

Je l'ai utilisé tout le week-end et aucun souci pour moi.


----------



## corso (18 Avril 2011)

Merci mais ça m'arrange pas. Ca veut dire que c'est uniquement chez moi .


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2011)

Il y a eu une mise à jour dernièrement (il y a 3 ou 4 jours) l'as-tu faite.

Peut-être que tes soucis viennent de son installation ou peut-être cela corrigera le problème si tu n'as pas fait cette mise à jour.


----------



## corso (18 Avril 2011)

Justement j'ai fait la mise à jour. Par contre entre nos 2 réponses je crois avoir trouvé.

Dans les "Options" et "Généralités", j'avais le paramètre  "Son Arrêt" qui était à "oui".

Je l'ai mis à "non" et en simulation j'ai de nouveau la voix. Si c'est ça, j'ai du faire une fausse manip.

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide.


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2011)

Je découvre une fonction du coup, je n'avais jamais remarqué ce bouton. Du coup, merci  Je ne sais pas si j'en aurais besoin un jour, mais je sais que cela existe.


----------



## lazarusbf (25 Février 2014)

Tiens, je uppe pcq je n'ai jamais trouvé la raison de la perte des instructions vocales sur mon Galaxy S2 (je sais je suis dans un topic et forum mac mais l'applic est la même), j'ai trouvé ce topic, mais dans les paramètres généraux il n'y a pas (ou plus?) l'option "son/arrêt".

Ai désintallé, réinstallé, nada.


----------

